# new 1648 alumacraft jon boat question



## scoobeb (Mar 5, 2015)

Ok,i just went and picked up my boat and looked it all over and i found the welds to be extremely rough looking and really sloppy.I can live with that but i also found this and i don't think it's a issue but i may as well ask here just in case i should get anything done to it before putting it on the water.

I like to look over all the welds and i get there will be some like air pocket like pin holes here and there but i found a place that the welds were not completely all the way down and there is actually a small hole but the structure around it seems fine on were the 2 pieces of aluminum meet.Take a look at the pics please and tell me it's either a concern or no big deal.My neighbor said that it's no big deal but he doesn't know a ton on aluminum boats.I just want to make sure it won't hurt the structure of the ribs.

I would think it has to pass inspection to be let go to the marina so i guess it's no issue but i still want to make sure it won't hurt anything.Any help on this would be great,thanks.The space that wasn't filled all the way was to the left if you look closely.


----------



## Skiffing (Mar 5, 2015)

I wouldn't accept the boat.

If the aluminum is not cleaned correctly and ANY corrosion is left behind it can cause welds to look like this. You can't really tell because they are painted over.

Another reason is wrong wire size / speed / amperage.

Any of these leads to weak welds. The first issue can also conceal ongoing corrosion.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 5, 2015)

I'd be more concerned with the gap in between the rib and side of the hull where the rivet is.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 5, 2015)

Well i already bought the boat but i can take it back if needed to have them re weld it.I just don't understand if this would hurt the structure of the boat in anyway how could they not see this or let it pass inspection?You know what i mean.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 5, 2015)

I see the gap your talking about now.Yeah the rivet is through but not held on by much.I have a 5yr warranty against any defects so i guess i will just use it and if it cracks or rivets pop i will be taking it back.The rest of the ribs are dead against the side of the boat but this one,figure that.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 5, 2015)

I guess my main concern is will this hold together with no issues or do i need to be concerned i guess is the question?I paid $2300 for this boat.Like i said i just picked it up and really didn't have time to fine tooth comb pick this thing to death but the welds are not up to alumacrafts specs as far as not looking like a mess.I'm sure the boat will be fine but like i said this is what had me most concerned after going over the whole hull.The rest of the boat is fine besides the crappy looking welds,what i mean is they just look real sloppy but maybe that is what they are letting pass these days.Please understand i get it's just a jon boat and not a high end boat,it's a high volume production boat,a boat to go fishing on and just wash it off when you get home,i know it's nothing special but i just like to make sure it won't fall apart to after seeing that,lol.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm going to wait for some more responses but i guess the big question is do i just use it and i will probably never have any issues or do i really take it back to the dealer tom morning?If this truly won't hurt the boat i rather save myself an hr trip but if this really will effect the structure of this boat i will do what must be done.


----------



## Abraham (Mar 5, 2015)

I would take it back for repair as soon as you can whether it would affect the rigidity of the boat or not. That looks bad if nothing else.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 5, 2015)

Abraham said:


> I would take it back for repair as soon as you can whether it would affect the rigidity of the boat or not. That looks bad if nothing else.


+1


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 5, 2015)

Ok,settled. I'm going to bring it back tom morning,should I really worry about the rib not being up against the hull or just the weld?


----------



## Abraham (Mar 5, 2015)

I'd ask for a different boat if they have another. They'd probably rather do that anyways tbh. Then they can try to pawn off your return on someone else without repairing it.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 5, 2015)

They just ordered this boat and got it off the truck,they don't have any of this particular boat in stock. I have this question on the iboats forum as well and a guy who knows a ton about aluminum boats and told me this is very common and won't hurt a thing,he told me they are all on assembly line and are production boats and never are pretty and never perfect.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 5, 2015)

scoobeb said:


> Ok,settled. I'm going to bring it back tom morning,should I really worry about the rib not being up against the hull or just the weld?


If something in the boat pushes the rib against the hull the rivet is going to be loose and leaking.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 5, 2015)

Well the answer to that is bolt,nut and 5200 would make it 100%waterproof and probably stronger.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 5, 2015)

The thing I'm also looking at is were the rib bends it's one piece so it's still going to be strong. I don't know,I understand these are low cost production boats but it's annoying. I'm sure this has happened to many other aluminum boats.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 5, 2015)

scoobeb said:


> Well the answer to that is bolt,nut and 5200 would make it 100%waterproof and probably stronger.


You buy a new car and the drives window gets stuck open. Do you just put plastic over it?


----------



## slick (Mar 5, 2015)

I would take it back. You may be able to negotiate a better price. It may not have an issue, but if it does you still have the 5 year warranty and you paid a lower price.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 5, 2015)

I understand your theory,but it's a big difference between a fast production boat that is made to beat to death and a car that cost 10s of thousands of dollars. One is made to catch fish,go to the beach,you expect certain things to happen like I have never bought a jon boat that didn't have chipped paint,they all have that,it's a strong built boat with a horrible cosmetic outer shell like the paint and welds. I can handle bad looking welds but when a weld is not completed properly then that's were we draw the line,you are correct,It should be repaired. I'm going to ask them to fix the weld properly and see if they can put a bigger longer rivet in that spot,at least get the weld done. I know they won't lower the price,I got $115 of a discount already due to buying a ton of boats from them. I just want the weld at least fixed correctly,I don't think that's to much to ask from them.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 5, 2015)

The good thing is if it does crack or a rivet pops it's covered under warranty and then for sure it has to be fixed no questions asked.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 6, 2015)

So i went right to the source,Alumacraft themselves and talk to one of the supervisors in the factory.I told him what was happening,sent him an email with pics of it and he went over it with his supervisor,someone higher up in the company.He called me back and said the actual rib being off the hull is extremely common and sent me a ton of boat pics even expensive one showing me that it does happen and it's no big deal or issue.I explained to him i get it's a production boat and i don't expect it to be perfect.He said he agreed that was a sloppy weld and told me this has happened before and will not hurt the strength of the boat whatsoever.He did tell me if you want you can go to the dealer and have them weld it a bit more if i feel more comfortable about it.He did say though i can guarantee you it won't hurt a thing.I called the dealer and he told me it would take a week to weld because they would have to send it out.I asked him what he thought and he said it won't hurt a thing.The super at the plant said if anything down the line happens we will fix it with no issues.He said if it bothers you just keep an eye on it but it won't fall apart or crack.

So i am just going to use it and have fun with no worries and just keep any eye on it.The actual weld is all the way down it's just a small hole were it should of been filled all the way in and i can see how it wouldn't hurt the strength of the boat a bit.Time to get the boat modified and go fishing.


----------



## slick (Mar 6, 2015)

Good deal
At least the proper people were made aware of the situation. Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 6, 2015)

Now i have ins on the boat,i have to throw my new 20hp 4stroke tohatsu on it and see how it pushes it.That is the other thing i have been trying to figure out,to go to a 25 or stay with the 20.I have decided to stay with the 20hp for now and just see how it scoots it along.My dealer i bought it from sells this boat,actually the modified v version all the time with a 20hp 4stroke merc on it and he said with 2 people they get near the mid to upper 20's in speed with no issues.With even 3 or 4 it will plane out he said and will do near 20-22mph.That is good enough for me.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 6, 2015)

slick said:


> Good deal
> At least the proper people were made aware of the situation. Enjoy your new toy.


+1


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks guys,now i have to go fishing and tear up some trout,reds and snook.


----------



## Downunder (Mar 7, 2015)

When I pay for a new boat I expect it to be properly manufactured even if it is bottom of the range. There is no excuse for sloppy workmanship and that is what it appears to be on your boat. So there is obviously no quality checks or final inspection of their product. I hope you have all the manufacturers assurances in writing because that daggy welding is the starting point for cracks and then hull failure. If it cracks at six years you are the one who will foot the bill for repairs unless you have every thing in writing. 
You paid good money for a NEW boat not a factory second. Stand up to them and get them to fix it now.
Sorry for the rant but I will not accept poor workmanship.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 7, 2015)

They said they had no problem welding it if i wanted it to be done.I understand were your coming from but you also have to understand it's just a jon boat and every jon boat i have ever bought,any brand has like chipped paint here and there,the welds are not perfect,that is every brand i have ever looked at.G3,ALUMACRAFT,LOWE,TRACKER,CRESTLINER,ETC....They are never perfect.I do agree though even as the supervisor said it was a messy weld.I have never had any warranty issue with alumacraft.I had a brand new alumacraft 1442lw that was leaking into the boat because they didn't punch the rivet all the way through and it was taken care of with no questions asked.Alumacraft stands by their warranty.

I also took it to a friend who actually does welding for a living and he told me that will never have an issue,will never crack due to the way it is.He assured me it's not a issue and he's a welder.I will take his word.Like i said if it were to not hold up i'm sure it wouldn't take long for it to crack,i know alumacraft will take care of any issues,if any structure does not hold up then they have to fix it according to the book i have.I'm not worried about it anymore.But thank you for your concern.I had a 20 minute talk with the super at alumacraft and the dealer i bought it from and they said it will never have an issue and even the dealer said if it ever does alumacraft has never given them an issue on fixing stuff like this.

I just want to go out and have fun now,i will keep an eye on it.It only comes with a 5yr warranty so if it cracked by year six i would have to pay for it anyway.Looking at it again,like i said the actual weld is all the way around the rib it's just not a perfect weld and i don't think adding a drop of weld will make it any stronger know it's welded all the way around,but then again i'm not a welder,lol.That is what my buddy said,he said a little bit of added weld to that won't make much a difference as far as strength,will it look a bit better,yes he said but it's as strong as any of the other welds he said.I will take his word.

The actual weld is all the way around the rib if you look real close it's just a tiny area that has like a hole near the weld.Hey most people drill numerous holes into the ribs when they mod the boat and it has no effect on the strength of the boat from everything i have read so it has like a over size bolt hole in that area and i don't think anything will happen to it.It is in writing to,it's in the warranty section of the handbook in black and white,so they must honor a defect.


----------



## Skiffing (Mar 7, 2015)

You started this thread concerned about the quality of the new boat you just purchased - and asked our opinions. You got some good answers. It's your $2,300.00. 

You've had the manufacturer and dealer offer to re-weld - but also say "nothing to worry about" - warranty and all.

If a weld cracks / and you have an impact dent in the boat / do you really think they will warranty the weld?


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 8, 2015)

If I were to hit something as you say with impact,do you really think a little extra weld will matter? If I hit something hard enough to crack a weld I don't think it would matter because it was something I caused not a defect so that is irrelevant to this.If the weld cracks from just normal use then yes it is covered.Yes $2300 is allot of money to me but I also understand jon boats are not perfect. So I bring my boat in and have them re weld it,but what is the point if it won't make it any stronger then it is now. I had the manufacturer and dealer look at it as well as my friend who is a welder and they all assured me it would be fine. Like I said if it cracks of course without any impact it's covered so that is why I said no worries. I appreciate everyone's opinions,I think everything is ok,if some how it does crack then I bring it back to get fixed.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 8, 2015)

Maybe it's just me expecting to much out of a production jon boat,lol. As long as it serves it's purpose of getting me to my fishing spots I'm happy,I will talk it over with my girl to see how she feels. If she feels like I should take it in then I will. I understand what your saying,may as well do it if the manufacturer is willing to do it. Makes sense.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh heck,I don't get my title for the boat for a couple weeks and can't register the boat,I may as well get it welded if I can't fish yet. The boat is going to sit anyways till then but I was going to work on it at home while I waited for the title. I will just do that,even know they assured me it will never crack I will get it done because they are willing to do it. I am going to have them weld it up and put a little weld on top of the rivet head to make sure it won't pop out ever.


----------



## Downunder (Mar 8, 2015)

Glad to hear you are getting it fixed. $2300 is a lot of money anywhere in the world, it buys a lot of boat here in Australia with no rivets. Once fixed you will be able to use your new boat with full confidence it will never let you down. We will want photos of your final fit out and the first fish to be landed of course.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 8, 2015)

I tell ya,yes the weld is not perfect,but what makes me more nervous is the fact that the bottom rib is off the wall causing the bottom rivet to barely stick out inside the boat,in other words the head of the rivet is only protruding a bit past the aluminum and should be to were you can see the actual head of the rivet protruding out. Now they said they couldn't fix the rib and it was a common thing as they sent me pics of a ton of other boats like this and I was fine with that,I know it won't hurt the strength of it. I just want them to put a bit of weld over the rivet head so I know it will never pop out. Then the weld completed properly and I will be a happy camper,lol.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 9, 2015)

Well,I went to drop the boat off,ty guys for talking me into going down there to make it right. They are fixing the weld,popping two new rivets in the rib and painting the welded area. Should be done in less than a week,then I want to test run it with the 20hp,I am waiting for a phone call on a new 25hp etec right now,if I can get it out the door for around $3500 or less I'm going with it. If not I will go with the 25hp suzuki. Allot going on in a short time.


----------



## slick (Mar 9, 2015)

Me personally, I would have been concerned/thinking about the rib. Always in the back of my mind and not being able to "enjoy the toy" as I should.


----------



## riverbud55 (Mar 10, 2015)

dont think I would worry about the weld much as I would about the fit up of the boat before the the ribs were added and rivets installed,, the 2 pc of mat'l must fit flat and tight to each other, just the way a rivet is meant to work,, big chance the rivet loosen up pull threw over time,,, just call up the plant and see if he wants to jump on a plane thats put together like that :lol: ,,, the the cutting fit up of that boat is crap in my mind,, one little hit to the skin of the boat at the rivet can bet your going to end up with a leak at the rivet,,,, the welding on the rib almost looks like your looking at the back side of the weld,,, still ugly,,, and thats from weld/sheet metal Fabricator and shop owner of 50 years,,,

if thats the way they think a fit up of a rivet is supposed to look like why dont they show it on their web site and brochures so we can all see and be aware [-X ,,,, thanks for posting, one boat company that wont be getting of my money,

if they dont fix it tell them you want a life time warranty on all rivets


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 10, 2015)

The 2 bottom rivets are getting pulled out and they are installing bigger longer rivets,the weld is also getting done properly. If anything else ends up happening out of my control it's covered under warranty. If it starts to fall apart which I seriously doubt,then I will fight with alumacraft on them getting me a new boat. Once the weld is completed properly and the rivets are redone I'm sure it will be fine. When I go back I'm going to look at the other 30 jon boats on the lot and compare them to mine quality wise. I'm going to take pics of my boat weld by weld and rib by rib if my boat is really bad compared to all the others,if they all look the same then there isn't much of an argument. When my boat is ready and I go pick it up I will let you guys know if it's just my boat or if all if then are like mine with messy looking welds and bad ribs. If it's just mine me and the alumacraft super need to chat.


----------



## Downunder (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes lots of photos and definitely compare every other hull you can see. I am amazed that Alumacraft admit to shoddy workmanship and seem to think it is OK. "Near enough is good enough" seems to be their attitude.
Motor wise the Etecs have a fairly good reputation in Australia and are nearly as economical as the 4 strokes. I would go 4 stroke myself. I have an 11' semi V with a Yamaha twin 6hp 4s and a 16' deep V with a Yamaha 60hp 4s. Both boats are built by Quintrex and aluminium of course. Fully welded boats. I would highly recommend the Yamaha 4s quiet, reliable and very economical to run.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 12, 2015)

I love Yamaha but they are way over priced imo. A 20hp Yamaha is $3250 out the door with tax,my tohatsu was only $2400 out the door and just as good a motor. If I go 25 it will be a Suzuki but I'm sticking with the 20hp now,the extra 5hp is not worth $1000 to me especially when I'm only going to gain at best a few mph. It's not worth it to me.


----------



## Downunder (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes I understand. Australian price for 20hp 4 stroke, Yamaha $4245, Tohatsu $2579. That's a lot of dollars difference. Tohatsu motors have developed a reputation here for being unbreakable so I think you might have made the right choice. You don't need a big motor to go fishing so the price difference between the 20 and 25 will buy a lot of new fishing tackle.


----------



## scoobeb (Mar 12, 2015)

Most people don't know that tohatsu is the biggest outboard manufacturer in the world. Most people also don't know that tohatsu makes all the 4 strokes 30hp and under for of course tohatsu,Nissan,mercury and all the 4 strokes for evinrude 15hp and down. All that's different is mercs features,the tohatsu,Nissan and evinrude are all exactly the same motors just different colors and decals. Yes,tohatsu and suzuki are my favorite outboards. Reasonably priced and perform awesome. I like the merc 20hp because everything is in the tiller controlling the motor and I love the ratcheting tilt on the merc,the price is what I don't like. Paying for the name mercury.


----------



## Downunder (Mar 13, 2015)

In Australia Mercury motors have always been known as BLACK ANCHORS. :lol: Caused by reliability problems many many years ago. Boat owners take a very long time to forget when a motor has let them down and their mates don't let them forget.


----------

